# Beheaded dogs are found among other slain animals



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Beheaded dogs are found among other slain animals

Two dogs found along rural roads in northeastern Washtenaw County within a week likely were caught in snare traps used by fur trappers and then beheaded to send a twisted message, an investigator for the Humane Society of Huron Valley said Thursday.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060324/NEWS06/603240304/1008

ALSO:

Animal brutality shakes up suburb
Pets and wildlife have been found killed, skinned, even decapitated in otherwise calm Superior Township.

Authorities at first suspected a wannabe Grizzly Adams. Now, they fear a genuine weirdo.

"One could speculate about motivations until you're blue in the face," he said. "Cutting an animal head is a gruesome act. I'm not sure what type of fantasies are being played out.  I don't think people should worry, but you should always be careful."

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060324/METRO/603240376/1003


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

i personally hate dogs that are let to run loose meaner than hell when they get into packs.


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

What exactly is an investigator for the Humane society?

Remember they are an anti hunting organization!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Sounds like a PETA type publicity stunt. Bob


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

channel 4 and the ann arbor news has done a real hatchet job on the trappers and even the hunters....speculation has ran from poachers to satanic cults.....reporters have said little children have been traumatized from seeing the skinned and dead animals left along side the roads...evidently they have never been thru the local meat section at the grocery store...the pics i have seen shows old carcasses that have been out there for months picked clean by the scavengers...


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

who ever done it needs it done to them. i 'm a dog lover but that's not the point there was alot of animals found that way not just dogs.that person also wasted deer meat.

i'm not saying that it's ok for dogs to run free but sometimes a dog can get out of the pin. i have a half arcea fenced in with a hot wire on top and around the bottom but once in awhile they find away out.it may take me a few hours to find them but there not just out running.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I bet those poor little kiddies would realy be traumatized had they seen the chickens getting their heads cut off, at buthcering time on the farm. The vultures you speak of are the news media. Anything to beef up a story and get people riled up


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Talked to a guy yesterday who lives in the area of the dead dogs. The Humane society is gathering up every dead animal on the roads and saying they have been killed by the same person.
Julie from the Humane Society told him they think it is a snare trapper catching the animals. The snares may have decapitated the dogs and deer found with no heads. He told her most of the dead animals have been along the roads for months.
John said the spots with the skinned fox and yotes have had animals dumped their before. Looks like the Humane Society is coming after snares on this one.


Griffondog


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

The Humane society is gathering up every dead animal on the roads and saying they have been killed by the same person.
Julie from the Humane Society told him they think it is a snare trapper catching the animals. The snares may have decapitated the dogs and deer found with no heads. He told her most of the dead animals have been along the roads for months.
John said the spots with the skinned fox and yotes have had animals dumped their before. Looks like the Humane Society is coming after snares on this one.


Griffondog[/quote]

if that is what is going on then we as sportmen need to find out the real truth and let the public know.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

griffondog said:


> Talked to a guy yesterday who lives in the area of the dead dogs. The Humane society is gathering up every dead animal on the roads and saying they have been killed by the same person.
> Julie from the Humane Society told him they think it is a snare trapper catching the animals. The snares may have decapitated the dogs and deer found with no heads. He told her most of the dead animals have been along the roads for months.
> John said the spots with the skinned fox and yotes have had animals dumped their before. Looks like the Humane Society is coming after snares on this one.
> 
> ...



That "Guy" needs to talk to the media NOW. If you know him encourage him to take that info to the local papers and the TV stations. If the Humane Society is staging something then it needs to be taken public. IF he is talking fact and not just talking that is.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Bow Hunter Brandon

I dont personally know john I just met him at the feed mill. The only reason i printed what he told me was it backed up what was reported in the papers down here. The papers reported Julie Curtis is the Humane Society chief investigator. So far 28 animals have been found,2 deer and 2 dogs missing heads.Julie Curtis thinks fur trappers are maliciously killing these animals. The papers reported the rewards are up to 6100 dollers.

Griffondog


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

The deer were probably just road killed bucks with the heads removed for the antlers. I see that all the time.


----------



## PARTSROOM (Nov 27, 2003)

It's unfortunate that we live in a world were small special intrest groups have the support of the local media and a government agency and find it necessary to force there views on the public. An isolated incident happens and it's blown out of proportion to make hunters and trappers look bad.
My sister inlaw considered getting a dog from the humane society and refused due to how invasive there questions were. It's was easier for her to become leagel guardian of my nieces that it was to adopt a dog.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

These incidents may or not be related, but the stories are developing a circus frenzy feeding life.

2 more slain dogs stir fear 
Two more dead dogs were discovered in eastern Washtenaw County Sunday, bringing the total to seven in 10 days, and sending a scare through the region.
Hunters discovered a cocker spaniel shot in the back of the head around 10 a.m. in Superior Township Sunday morning. Humane Society investigators responded and found a second dead dog, a pit bull puppy, whose neck and legs were bound with twine.http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060327/NEWS05/603270403/1007/NEWS05

Grisly animal killings stymie owners, the law - 03/27/06 - The Detroit News 
A spokesman for the Washtenaw County Sheriff's Department which provides patrols for the township and also supervises an animal control unit, said Sunday that it would join the investigation into the growing reports of animal deaths or cruelty, just as two more carcasses believed to be of house pets were found Sunday.
"Effective (today), we are going to be assigning a detective," Sheriff's Cmdr. Dave Egeler said.
http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060327/METRO/603270380/1003


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i wonder how long these so called pets have been there. since trapping for canines is closed and if they are fresh this would be from a poacher. this is either a sick person or the anti's working against us. with the recent publicity in the u.p. about a trapping meeting i can see where the anti's would do something like this just to make us sportsmen look bad. same with the incident in linden.:rant:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I dont think that this is someone with an anti political agenda doing this anymore. I do think its a sick person or sick people doing this to pets.

I also think that the Anti groups are using this and any other animal cruilty story they can find to promote there agenda and smear trappers in the media. Guess what its WORKING.

I think its about time some trappers in the area get together and do something that the media can see to try and stop this act. Be it a reward or public statement on how terible this entire thing is. So far there is a mircophone and no one except the anti are using it.

Have you noticed every day the reward goes up and there is another story about the humane society investigating these "trappings".... They are spining this story and making it fresh every day for a few 100$....


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I dont think that this is someone with an anti political agenda doing this anymore. I do think its a sick person or sick people doing this to pets.


Yes, it is someone with a problem. I have yet to hear on the radio or TV or read in any area newspaper any mention of anti anything. No mention of animal rights or anything like that.

I have been following this story for over 2 weeks now. The first theory expounded by Channel 7 (Detroit) was that it was a trapper who had found a dog in his trap.

Everyone, from the news media to the police departments to the local and state Humane Societies feel that it is a distrubed individual. No mention that I have noticed of anyone doing this because of a political agenda.

There now is a criminal investigation starting up with a detective assigned to this matter. Check the local news this evening at 5 and 6 pm and then again at 10 and 11 pm.


----------



## 3mancubs (Jan 10, 2005)

I know law enforcement holds a lot of details back, but I stiill don't see the connection to trapping.
Have you noticed that if someone uses a gun to take game illegally, they are a poacher.But if they use a trap to do something illegal they are a "trapper".


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

3mancubs said:


> I know law enforcement holds a lot of details back, but I stiill don't see the connection to trapping.


Because in the first stories on this that were shown on the Channel 7 (Detroit area) 6 pm news show the first beheaded dog was found next to a couple of skinned coyotes and foxes. The early theory was that it was a trapper who had been trapping coyote and fox. That was the early connection to trapping.

That connection has been dropped. As you can see from my previous posting on this thread it was nothing more than an early theory.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

In 3-27-06 Detroit news the Humane society investigator is pictured holding a snare. Looks to me like the Humane society still has a agenda!

Griffondog


----------

